# How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (ignition coil replacement)



## wmfk (Aug 8, 2007)

Can anyone direct me to an online photo or diagram that shows how the cylinders are numbered on my 2003 Jetta GLI?
After I paid $100 for the Roseville Volkswagen (CA) dealer to diagnose my check-engine light, he told my wife “bad Number 5 ignition coil.” Cost to replace? First he quoted her $1,000, then he changed it to $500 when she said she couldn’t afford it. 
It was interesting to read all about ignition coils and Volkswagen engines on the web posts here and on the Internet.
After I bought a new coil at the dealership for $50 and installed it myself (3 minutes to accomplish), I called him the next day and said the car still runs rough, maybe I swapped the wrong cylinder-- which one is Number 5?
He wouldn’t tell me and said “we’re here to make money.”
Oh, and my car is one not covered by the coil recall, by the way. Figures.
Guess where I won’t buy my next car ….


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (wmfk)*

1-6 Left to Right


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (BakBer)*

OMG, that is horrible! The firing order is actually 1 5 3 6 2 4 left to right. Hope all goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (Pushin PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pushin PSI* »_OMG, that is horrible! The firing order is actually 1 5 3 6 2 4 left to right. Hope all goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was giving cyl numbers not firing order as he asked for...if he asked for the firing order I would have been glad to give him that.


_Modified by BakBer at 8:21 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (BakBer)*

Yep when you pop the hood and are looking at the motor #1 is far left (pass side), and 6 is far right (driver side).


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I was giving cyl numbers not firing order as he asked for...if he asked for the firing order I would have been glad to give him that.

_Modified by BakBer at 8:21 PM 8-8-2007_

der da der!


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I was giving cyl numbers not firing order as he asked for...if he asked for the firing order I would have been glad to give him that.

_Modified by BakBer at 8:21 PM 8-8-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
der da der!


----------



## stulexington (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (PhReE)*

So it goes:
______
|1 3 5 |
| 2 4 6| 
?


_Modified by stulexington at 11:21 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (stulexington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stulexington* »_So it goes:
______
|1 3 5 |
| 2 4 6| 
?

_Modified by stulexington at 11:21 PM 8-8-2007_

yes


----------



## wmfk (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (wmfk)*

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the feedback and expert commentary.
It's just as I thought it is. Dang. That means something else is tripping the check-engine light.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (stulexington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stulexington* »_So it goes:
______
|1 3 5 |
| 2 4 6| 
?

_Modified by stulexington at 11:21 PM 8-8-2007_

no, it goes







..







..








...







..







..


----------



## kdonagh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: How are 24v VR6 cylinders numbered? (wmfk)*

Thanks everyone. I needed this exact question answered!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

